#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Autodesk - Νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική συνδρομών

## SMBD

---

----------


## JTB

Είναι τώρα αυτή φυσιολογική κίνηση εν μέσω κρίσης;
Και εγώ το έλαβα το μήνυμα... Βέβαια εγώ είμαι σε συνδρομή και μου λένε για ανανέωση... Αλλά να δώσω έτσι 1000 ευρώ και βάλε, χωρίς καν να ξέρω για το τί θα λάβω; Είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένος από τη πρόοδο στo development του Revit Arch για παράδειγμα και δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνω... που μάλλον θα το κάνω γιατί κάτι πάνε να βελτιώσουν τώρα...Επίσης το Αcad γίνεται όλο και καλύτερο...
Οσο για το Max Design που έχω, το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για rendering... τί να αναβαθμίσω, αφού είμαι άσχετος από modeling... Πάντως αν τελικά κάποτε χρειαστεί να το κάνω, νομίζω ότι το 50% είναι πολύ... πάρα πολύ... Ειδικά όταν είναι προφανές ότι δίνουν νέα χαρακτηριστικά με το σταγονόμετρο σε μερικά προγράμματα όπως το Revit για να συντηρούν αυτή τη κατάσταση....

----------


## Barracuda

Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι:
Για τις 3 προηγούμενες εκδόσεις (που υποστηρίζει η autodesk) για αναβάθμιση σε εκδοση 2010 θα πληρώνεις το 50% της 2010.
Πχ απο Autocad 2007 σε 2010 περιπου 2.000Ε
Το ίδιο για 2008 και 2009.
Μέχρι τώρα πλήρωνες κάποιο πόσο της τάξης του 10-15% για αναβάθμιση από την προηγούμενη εκδοσή και λίγο παραπάνω για τις πιο παλιές.
Όσοι έχουν subscription θα συνεχίσουν να πληρώνουν αυτό το πόσο της τάξης του 10-15%.
Με λίγα λογία η Autodesk θέλει να μαζέψει όλο τον κόσμο στο subscription και να τον αρμέγει κανονικά εφ όρου ζωής.

Για τους χρήστες CAD υπάρχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές πολύ πιο τιμιες και φτηνές.
Για το robot εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο.

Edit: Ορίστε και το παράδειγμα από κάποιον reseller

*Current Model - Orders received before  16th March 2010*
AutoCAD 2007 upgrade to AutoCAD 2010 = £  1,650.00
AutoCAD 2008 upgrade to AutoCAD 2010 = £ 1,100.00
AutoCAD  2009 upgrade to AutoCAD 2010 = £ 550.00
Autodesk Subscription for 12  months = £ 450.00

*Simplified  Pricing Model - Orders received after 16th March 2010*
AutoCAD  2007 upgrade to AutoCAD 2010 = £ 1,950.00
AutoCAD 2008 upgrade to  AutoCAD 2010 = £ 1,950.00
AutoCAD 2009 upgrade to AutoCAD 2010 = £  1,950.00
Autodesk Subscription for 12 months = £ 450.00

----------

